# Summer Hops



## SimoB (22/5/14)

Hello fellow brewers..

I have an abundance of Summer Hops, about 800g and they haven't been my hop of choice and has sat in the freezer for ages. Mainly because I don't really know how to use it that well.

I want to make a dent in this hop supply - anyone got a recipe suggestion that uses Summer a heap and that tastes amazing???

To help I have the following on hand.

*Malt*
Munich
Vienna 
Pils
Victory
Midnight wheat
carapils
dark crystal

*Hops*
SUMMER!!
Galaxy
Citra
Mosiac
Centennial 
Cascade
Perle
Saaz
Goldings home grown flowers


I could try whip something myself but hoping someone could help with the whole Summer hop thing.

Cheers!


----------



## davedoran (22/5/14)

Big IPA dry hopped with summer?


----------



## lukencode (22/5/14)

They went pretty decent along with galaxy in a stone & wood pacific ale inspired pale ale a mate of mine did.

Also not too bad paired with ella in an amberish ale (ala stone & wood garden ale).


----------



## SimoB (22/5/14)

dave doran said:


> Big IPA dry hopped with summer?


I was thinking something along those lines. Anyone used it for bittering and early on in the boil?


----------



## Not For Horses (22/5/14)

I've used it quite a bit. Use lots is my advice.
Something like this?
Just chucked it together based on my last few summer-based ales.

SimoB Summer Ale - American Pale Ale (10A)
Brewer SimoB
Date 
Batch Size 20.000 L Boil Size 23.339 L
Boil Time 60.000 min Efficiency 70%
OG 1.053 FG 1.053
ABV 0.0% Bitterness 38.4 IBU (Tinseth)
Color 6.5 srm (Morey) Calories (per 12 oz.) 194

Fermentables
Total grain: 5.150 kg

Pilsner Grain 4.500 kg
Munich Malt Grain 500.000 g 
Crystal80 Grain 150.000 g 

Hops
Name 
Citra 13.5% 10.000 g Boil 60.000 min Pellet 15.1
Summer 6.0% 50.000 g Boil 15.000 min Pellet 16.6
Summer 6.0% 50.000 g Boil 5.000 min Pellet 6.7
Summer 6.0% 50.000 g Boil 0.000 s Pellet 0.0
Summer 6.0% 50.000 g Dry Hop 0.000 s Pellet 0.0


----------



## SimoB (22/5/14)

lukencode said:


> They went pretty decent along with galaxy in a stone & wood pacific ale inspired pale ale a mate of mine did.
> 
> Also not too bad paired with ella in an amberish ale (ala stone & wood garden ale).


Nice one - I have a small amount of ella. not enough though. Maybe a galaxy and summer combo - I have a shedload of galaxy as well.


----------



## SimoB (22/5/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I've used it quite a bit. Use lots is my advice.
> Something like this?
> Just chucked it together based on my last few summer-based ales.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Thanks mate. These summer hops are from when I bought them from you in the bulk buy so I have had them for awhile! Yeah I think this is a goer. legend


edit: I also got some 001 yeast which I'll use.


----------



## Not For Horses (22/5/14)

Keep me updated!


----------

